# MIA Pyranha Shiva and AT2 in Bear Creek 9/12



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

So... lost my boat, and my paddle around 4:30pm. Finding the paddle is probably a long shot, but I would really like to find my kayak. Orange and Yellow Pyranha Shiva last seen going around the corner below No Fun Falls, above the concrete bridge. I hiked it all 1.5 times and didn't find it. We even hiked all the way to the reservoir... but it was pretty dark by then. I'll be up there again tomorrow looking for it, and if anyone sees it and can give me an approximate location, I will reward with beer. 

I know a bunch of people ran it tonight... so maybe someone saw something on a later lap? 

That right side of the bottom drop is stickier than it looks. Not that I was trying to test it out... but I did on lap two.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Saw the vid, looked nasty the second you went in... Good luck glad you're not hurt.


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Also lost my green sherpa breakdown during the aforementioned boat search. Beer or cash reward for that too!


----------

